# Dry-Firing Semi-autos and Bolt Actions



## 147 Grain (Feb 18, 2005)

Just purchased a new (2003) Remington 7400 semi-auto in 30-06 AND a new (2005) 700 SPS Stainless in 30-06 and would like to know if dry-firing will hurt either of these two rifles?

Steve


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

I always heard not to do it... but...
I have dry fired all my guns a little, for years. Never broke anything and probably loostened up the sear on some... You can always put an EMPTY in and use that to practice.

I put all mine in the cabinet with the trigger pulled so that the spring is not always depressed.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

they sell shells that are spring loaded so you can dry fire and it wil put tension on the pin.

mark


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

You can always get a snap cap for dry firing, or in the case of my M1 and M14, I made a device that keeps the hammer from hitting the firing pin on it.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

You will not hurt a modern rifle by dry firing. Dry firing practice is the norm with the majority of competitive marksmen. Of course ANYTHING can be taken to excess. But dry firing once in a while will not damage your rifle. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

When storing a bolt action should you either dry fire, or pull the trigger and put the bolt down to release the firing pin? :sniper:


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Relaxing the springs during storage periods makes good sense to me, so that's what I do. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

147 grain,

I dont think you have to worry about dry firing. Although if your going to do it alot you may want to consider buying what are called snap caps. They are essentially a cartridge (with no bullet and powder of course) that if I am not mistaken have a spring inside them that "fool" your rifle into thinking you are firing an actual round. I wish I could remember what they cost and who makes them but I cant at the moment. If you want I can do some digging. I would imagine that any major sporting goods store would be familar with them.

I also pull the trigger and ride the action forward, whether it is a bolt, pump, or auto. There is no need to store your rifle with the firing spring under tention. An ounce of prevention is worth a pound of maintence....or at least I think that is how that saying goes... :lol:......take care.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Geezz,

Sorry about that. Maybe I should read all the posts before answering....I see now that others have already pointed the "snap cap" thing out.....My bad!!! :roll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

In the Army we dry fired the M-16 all the time, never seemed to hurt em.


----------

